# Long&Mcquade is becoming a dangerous place



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just got back from my weekly visit to L&M. Every time I go in there they are carrying more and more boutique style expensive products. 
At one time I was considering purchasing the Full tone Tube tape echo. A very expensive venture. Really the only way to get it was to order it online. But I hate doing that without trying things out. 
Well today I walk in and lo and behold there one sits. As they've started carrying the fulltone line they brought one of these in. I resisted the temptation to hook it up and try it. I suppose if I asked them if I could take it home they'd let meas it most likely would end up sold in the process. I must resist. I' currently waiting for my Dr Z Zverb reverb tank to come in and that cost me much more than a reverb tank should. At $1,500 for a tape echo machine I must be insane to even consider it. But sanity was never my strong point.
Really what could I even do with the darn thing. To delicate to cart from job to job. I don't do enough studio work to justify it. I would end up having a lot of fun at home with a great thick rich delay tone. This is going to eat at me till I one day fail to resist.
They are also carrying George L cables now which I've been meaning to try out. I'll probably check on line to see if I can get them cheaper first though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

If The Department Store of Music Stores is carrying it is it really boutique anymore?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Long&Mcquade is becoming a dangerous place



and in other news, snow is cold!

man that place has been getting too much of my money for too long.. 

the tape echo will probably sound really really good, so not even trying it is a very good idea.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They can even screw me over and I still return with a grin. It's a good thing I live too far from The 12th Fret and Elderly for it to be a threat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Mooh said:


> They can even screw me over and I still return with a grin. It's a good thing I live too far from The 12th Fret and Elderly for it to be a threat.


When I lived in Toronto my daily commute had be taking the Woodbine bus up from The Beach to Woodbine station and then the train downtown.

Lets say that was a _horrible _commute for my bank account, stopping every day right at the 12th Fret. :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> They are also carrying George L cables now which I've been meaning to try out. I'll probably check on line to see if I can get them cheaper first though.


I know this thread is mainly about the Echo, but I'm gonna go sideways here. I have some George L's cables. I was really excited to get them at first, but now I don't use them much any more. I haven't really noticed a whole lot of difference in sound between them and my old home-made Belden/Switchcraft cables, and the thing that kind of bugs me about them is that if you turn around a couple of times on stage while you are playing (and I would assume I'm not the only one that does), they tend to twist up-they're not all that flexible. They ARE great for wiring up pedal boards, if you can afford all the ends you need to do so-I decided I couldn't.
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*"Long&Mcquade is becoming a dangerous place"*

No kidding. I'm glad L&M Oshawa sold that ES336.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa! $1500 

Dude...

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20109

:wave:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> I know this thread is mainly about the Echo, but I'm gonna go sideways here. I have some George L's cables. I was really excited to get them at first, but now I don't use them much any more. I haven't really noticed a whole lot of difference in sound between them and my old home-made Belden/Switchcraft cables, and the thing that kind of bugs me about them is that if you turn around a couple of times on stage while you are playing (and I would assume I'm not the only one that does), they tend to twist up-they're not all that flexible. They ARE great for wiring up pedal boards, if you can afford all the ends you need to do so-I decided I couldn't.
> -Mikey


I know this dates me, but I've had some homemade Belden/Switchcraft cables for at least 25 years, that still work great


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Regarding L&M letting you take stuff home to try...

I've been doing this with them for years... always no problem to take home a Soldano for the weekend to try with no commitment and lots of other high end gear over the years.

I recently went to do this again with a modestly priced item and was told they have a new policy of not doing this anymore... but you can buy it and have a grace period to return it. I asked if this applies to someone like myself who has been a customer there since they were called Keen Kraft here in Edmonton (I'm really dating myself here!) and who has actually bought pretty much every item I ever "borrowed" and was told yeah it applies to anyone. I've probably spent over 5 grand there in the past year. Hmmmm.


Regarding GeorgeL cables...

They have the bulk rolls of cable and the solderless ends so it's actually nice to pop in when I'm in the middle of recording something and I find I need some custom lengths for something I'm doing and they just cut me the amount I need and I grab some ends and go home and build them... and the price to do it this way is very reasonable for what I know the GeorgeL stuff sells for elsewhere.


----------

